# Desipramine



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

Last week my GI doctor prescribed me Desipramine 10MG, told me to take it every night before I sleep. The first two nights I took it, I felt great, for the first time in a long time it actually felt like i had a restful sleep. My BM was firm, no problem. Now, the last 3 nights I haven't been able to sleep really well, I wakeup every hour or two and the most sleep I've got has been 4 hours. Now my sleeping schedule is kind of messed up and i've tried to nap, but still the same problem. Also, I'm constipated a little bit, has anyone run into these problems? I'm most likely going to give it a few more days and if it keeps up, I'll call him back.BTW, I'm also taking 2 caplets of Citrucel and 2 wafters of Acidophilus w/ bifidus


----------

